# New here- Hoosiers?



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! There are a great bunch of people here with a wealth of information to tap in to.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome! Can't wait to see your horse breaking "documentary".


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

o/ Howdy. Are you enjoying this odd warm up we've had?


----------



## LittleBelgian (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you for the welcome charlicata, honeysuga and paintpwn 
haha documentary.
Ohh yea it's been quite a mess, mud then ice then mud again :s
I'm waiting on the ice again. I'm just dying for spring to come.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome from another Hoosier!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Well, hello, fellow Hoosier. I have to admit, I am actually a spud by birth, but we've been here in Indiana for almost seven years now so I suppose I can call myself a Hoosier.
I, for one, am VERY much looking forward to a warm up! We had four days of snow days here this week, I can't wait for spring. I am tired of the snow, ice, mud cycle.


----------



## LittleBelgian (Feb 19, 2010)

themacpack- your pony looks exactly like one my family has, I'll have to load a picture sometime.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

LittleBelgian said:


> themacpack- your pony looks exactly like one my family has, I'll have to load a picture sometime.


Look forward to seeing it.........that is my HollyHula. She was starting to fuzz-out in that pic, here's what she looks like all slick and shiny:


----------



## LittleBelgian (Feb 19, 2010)

He's all cleaned up here, but he usually looks all crazy looking, hehe, his mane standing on end.
Ben has a lot more white and is stockier and fatter than your little cutie, she's a doll  I guess they don't look "exactly" alike, but similar, they'd make a cute team.


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

What part od Indiana do you live in? I live in the very southeastern tip (Rising Sun). So you have Belgians? I love Belgians! Welcome!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

You'd be amazed how round she is right now (she's about 7 1/2 months in foal, lol). He is adorable!


----------



## LittleBelgian (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you 
I'm in between Evansville and Vinceness, southwest of you.
Yes I have two belgians, one I'm just starting and the other I'm retraining, I think I'm going to to work on driving with her, she seems like she'll do good with it.


----------

